
China’s awful internet speed has spread malware to millions of smartphones - d2fn
http://qz.com/506582/chinas-awful-internet-speed-has-spread-malware-to-millions-of-smartphones
======
voltagex_
Most of the links to non-Apple downloads of XCode from
[https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=xcode%206.4%20%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD](https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=xcode%206.4%20%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD)
seem to have been taken down.

If anyone else is interested, the SHA256 of XCode_6.4.dmg is
fc25d75f23d82084dd740d7e29d0e5adea96dd600d1e19bc86408c133d1edf66 but you
should verify that yourself as Apple don't seem to publish it (!).

This is one of those cases where a torrent + webseed would absolutely shine.
Many torrent clients will try to prioritise peers that are closer
geographically to speed up downloads.

------
voltagex_
I'm not sure that graph will be entirely accurate - it says the data comes
from Akamai - at least for my ISP in Australia they have an Akamai node about
15km away from me (not sure of cable length). Australia definitely shouldn't
be third on any graph of Internet speed.

